
TechCrunch Stories Now Appear On WashingtonPost.com - utnick
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/08/techcrunch-stories-now-appear-on-washingtonpostcom/
======
henning
Oh boy, now people who don't give a crap about technology can enjoy Michael
Arrington's idle speculation and ad hominem attacks.

------
eugenejen
I am just afraid what he is doing is creating another tech bubble artificially
or assisting creating a bubble. It reminds me all things happened in 10 years
ago in dotCom bubble. And I would rather concentrate in making what people
wants instead of flipping a startup.

------
dmix
Wow its not only traffic, if you get on TC you now get an article on
Washington Post thats PR7 without nofollows, big SEO boost.

Sounds good to me.

------
utnick
now the power of getting techcrunched is even higher as people outside our
little world will hear about your startup

------
redorb
very good move for both companies, would love to know which way the money is
being paid and also how much.

